# waste water drainage



## Twigs (Aug 5, 2010)

HI there,

I just bought a Chausson Allegro (2006) and am puzzled with the waste water tank. The level is always at 94 litres on the control unit even though we have used lots of water as we have been out twice. There is an electronic switch to open the waste tank to drain but nothing comes out and when I run the tap and listen outside the van I can hear what sounds like water running into an empty vessel, it sound like the tank is empty.
Where is all our waste water going?? Is there a manual release? What looks like the drain is a hose jutting down about 4 or 5 feet from the bumper. I have to say, the manual for this MH is not very good.

There dosent seem to be any wet patchs on the ground so I dont think its leaking out, I really done know.

Any help appreciated

thanks

Helen


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi helen

You didn't say which Allegro. We have the 83 and the waste water outlet is about 6ft from the back and half way between the wheels so you cannot see the water coming out unless you look under the Mhome. The release is a black handle below the skirt. The control panel shows the capacity available on ours i.e when empty 98 whem full 0 .

We love our Allegro but the main fault for us is the waste water.

Jan


----------



## Twigs (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Jan

Ours is Allegro 67 and its year is 2006. We have always had a caravan and this is our first motorhome which we are really enjoying.

So obviously ours is empty as it reads 94 L so I though it was full but its the opposite, the number should reduce as it fills up. 

Will have a good look around the skirt. Do you also have an electronic release from inside your van? 

Now i'm wondering whre all the water went, we would have noticed a wet patch where we were parked surely. 


Thanks Jan


Helen


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Helen

Ours is a 2005 and doesn't have an electronic release. 

I suppose it depends on the weather and the surface you are parked on if you would see a wet patch. We tend to use a washing up bowl in the sink and empty the bowl down an outside drain. If we use the shower we wait until we can drive over a waste or until our return home where we can empty.

Jan


----------



## Twigs (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for that.

I am sceptical about electronic things, at least with a manual valve you know its open or closed. We intend emptying ours when we get home but there dosen't seem to be anything to empty and the switched it to closed so I am puzzled as to where our waste water has gone.

The manual is no help, no diagrams, just gives the bare instructions for everything except the fridge which takes two pages and we also have the instruction book from the fridge manufacturer, everything else is just glossed over as far as I can see.

Thank you both, maybe someday we will solve the mystery of the missing waste water


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a different system to you but my indicator shows only either full or empty - nothing in between. It may be that yours is like that and it will therefore continue to show 94L capacity until the tank is full. You don't say how long you went out for in your van but it just may be that your tank isn't yet full. I suggest you turn on a tap and watch underneath - something will eventually happen!


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Amazing! so the higher the number the less water in the tank 8O

That is not my logic at all but it does explain why my tank is reading 92 but I cant get anything out!

I agree the manual is just an introduction to the adventure!!


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

The fresh and water tanks report differently.

Fresh - water left in tank

Waste - capacity left in tank.

Tony


----------

